# Info über Race Face Next Carbon Riser Plagiate



## Brainman (1. April 2015)

Ich möchte hiermit darauf hinweisen das zur Zeit u.a. bei Ebay Plagiate von Race Face Next Carbon Riser Lenkern verkauft werden. Es handelt sich dabei um diesen Lenker.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Spec...lebar-Straight-Flat-Handlebar/2040861929.html

Den Lenker gab es nie in den Maßen, die Angeboten werden. Das Gewicht stimmt auch nicht. Die orginal Race Face haben im Schnitt 30g mehr gewogen. Auch kann sich jeder denken das ein Carbon Lenker für 20 $ inkl. Versand nicht die gleiche Qualität aufweist.

Der original Lenker von Race Face heißt Next  oder Next SL Carbon 3/4 riser und ist 670mm bzw. 685mm breit. Neben dem Next steht in klein entweder 3/4 oder SL (siehe Bild) Bj. ist 2009/10. Auch wiegt der Lenker im original ca. 175-180 g.





Ich poste das hier, da nicht jeder alle Maße aus allen Baujahren und deren Details im Kopf hat und deshalb schnell mal glaubt, ihm würde ein Original angeboten, da die aufgerufenen Preise recht hoch sind. Auch finde ich es gerade bei einem Carbon Lenker nicht ungefährlich.


Allzeit gute Fahrt und Nein, das ist kein Aprilscherz.


----------



## Burkhard (21. Juli 2015)

Der Lenker wird z.Z. auf Ebay angeboten:

Race Face Next Carbon Plagiat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (21. Juli 2015)

Wird er schon seit Monaten.
Inzwischen auch im Bikemarkt.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-mm-next-carbon-riser-uvp-149-90-eur?ref=shop

Edit: Nachdem Race Face selber dafür gesorgt hat das Bikesonly4you den Lenker von Ihrer Webseite genommen hat ist er inzwischen auch aus dem Bikemarkt entfernt worden.
Leider nur der von Bikesonly4you. Inzwischen sind auch ander "Verkäufer"  auf den Zug aufgesprungen.


----------



## FastForward58 (29. Juli 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Ich möchte hiermit darauf hinweisen das zur Zeit u.a. bei Ebay Plagiate von Race Face Next Carbon Riser Lenkern verkauft werden. Es handelt sich dabei um diesen Lenker.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Spec...lebar-Straight-Flat-Handlebar/2040861929.html
> 
> ...



Nun gibt es sogar schon Chris King Plagiate

http://www.ebay.de/itm/161775181054?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------

